# Just got my biggest tip ever.



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

I pick up this nice couple and bring them to the local strip joint. This was after they tried to go to one that doesn't open until midnight. So when I drop them off the man comes along the side of the car and says here let me give you a tip. He gives me a $100 bill plus another two tens. On top of that it was a $35 fare. What a great night.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Generous people are the best!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I was your SS.....saw that Premier ride. Try pulling it with a 4 seat beater....lol.

(Nice Job OP)


----------

